# ATI Treiber Problem !

## NweGuy

Hi leute ...

hab mir mal gentoo auf meinen lappi gehaun ,naja nun wollt ich auch geren die 3 D beschleunigung nas laufen bekommen das aber irgendwie nicht klappt .

Erstmal die stats zum Laptop :

Sony PCG FR215M in ihm schlummert eine ATi Radeon IGP 345M ,habe das tut. aus dem board benutzt aber leider ohne erfolg.

Das Problem tritt auf wenn ich den fglrx treiber laden möchte :

```

modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

```

und in der dmesg gibt er mir folgendes aus :

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 552 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

```

naja und als kernel nutze ich den 2.6.10er...

weiß einer rat ???  :Sad: 

ciao und thx...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *NweGuy wrote:*   

> ... Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10/video/fglrx.ko): No such device...
> 
> weiß einer rat ???  

 

Naja, er schreibt dir ja wo das Problem liegt. Modprobe möchte das fglrx Modul laden und kann es nicht finden.

Am besten einfach nochmals einen 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 durchführen und er sollte das Modul kompilieren und installieren.

Allerdings:

Wenn dein Modules Pfad wirklich /lib/modules/2.6.10 lautet, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du einen Vanilla Kernel benutzt und nicht die gentoo-dev-sources.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Gentoo Patches in dieser Hinsicht (3D Beschleunigung etc.) etwas verändern oder nicht.

Wenn es weiterhin nicht klappt, stell zuerst sicher, dass dein Kernel unter /usr/src/linux entpackt wurde (oder zumindst ein Link auf den Kernel besteht).

Falls es mit dem Vanilla Kernel nicht funktioniert emerge halt "gentoo-dev-sources", kopier deine alte .config Datei hinein, mache einen "make oldconfig", und führe danach ein make && make modules_install aus. Dann Kernel in das /boot Verzeichnis kopieren und zum Schluss "ati-drivers" emergen. Dann sollte eigentlich alles klappen (zumindest was die Erstelleung und Installation des Modules betrifft)

P.s. Grub Anpassung nicht vergessen und den Rechner einmal mit dem neuen Kernel booten  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## bbgermany

 *NweGuy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sony PCG FR215M in ihm schlummert eine ATi Radeon IGP 345M ,habe das tut. aus dem board benutzt aber leider ohne erfolg.
> 
> 

 

laut ati sind die RADEON IGP 3xx(M) karten nicht supported vom fglrx treiber. versuch mal die radeon kernel treiber.

----------

